# Deer Ham Pics



## white cloud (Sep 29, 2008)

As some of you know A friend gave me a hind leg from a doe he had takin just over a week ago. I had dry cured it only 1 week with the correct amount of Tender Quick and an equal amount of Brown Sugar and had injected some of the cure mixture as well dissolved in water. When we were allowed to bait deer we would use apples, corn or carrots. So out of respect for the animal I smoked her with apple wood and corn cobs. LOL. I didn't have any lump left and wanted to get rid of some other stuff I had and had a heck of a time keeping the smoker under 275 I was shooting for 225 so I don't know if it was the charcoal or the corn cobs. It could of cured a bit longer but I is all good ( two kinds of meat ). My fuel ran out at internal 156 and I called it good. I alternated every 1/2 hour with apple spritz and bacon grease slather.



I took a slice off and you can see the cure penetration


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 29, 2008)

VERY Nice


----------



## gobbledot (Sep 29, 2008)

WC sure looks good. Was it dry? Everytime I have tried Venison is is always dry but what yo have done doesnt look like it is. I may have to try that this year and a good fat doe would be the perfect pick for it I think.. Again Job well done..


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 29, 2008)

love the look of the chunked up meat. 
So what does it taste like. 

And where'd the idea come from ?


----------



## white cloud (Sep 29, 2008)

It is not dry and very tasty I took a bag over to the guy that gave it to me and he just said man; I think your on to something and that his wife would eat venison like this lol. Perhaps if I did bring the internal up to 165 as planned it may of been dry but it's hard to say. Thanks.


----------



## krusher (Sep 29, 2008)

did it taste similar to ham?  this sounds like a real good idea, and it's almost that time of year.


----------



## gobbledot (Sep 29, 2008)

WC did it have a ham taste using the cure or did ya still have the venison taste?


----------



## richtee (Sep 29, 2008)

I kinda figgered you were pushing it at a week for the cure, but like ya said, it's all good! Nice job, Lee. Save a little hunk for Sat  :{)


----------



## white cloud (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats what my neighbor liked about it. No gamey taste. It was not sweet or too salty I think it was just perfect and it really does taste like ham.


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 29, 2008)

WC 

good looking ham i may have to try that again some day


----------



## grothe (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks great WC....Nice idea!!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 29, 2008)

very nice!
well done, I miss hunting. 
But I still get ham. 50% aint bad


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks good Whitecloud,I sure miss the deer hunting thing.Been a long time since Venison past my lips;gotta go , my drool is drowning me!LOL


----------



## white cloud (Sep 29, 2008)

OK Rich, I will keep a few representive slices to bring along.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice Lee, real nice. That is a great cure and smoke right there.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Good looking hunka doe WC!


----------



## big game cook (Oct 2, 2008)

i made one last year from a ham kit i got from lemproducts.com

came with enough brine to do 2 10lb hams.did one with great results. and will be doing more this season. looked raw after 12 hrs. the cure went right through it in 7 days. yours looks great too. ill be posting some wild venison ones soon.


----------



## white cloud (Oct 2, 2008)

Lookin forward to your post BGC on your next hamventure


----------

